#   >      -43

## V.L.

.       -43.  ,    ,    ,     ,     . -       , .
 .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex Goncharov

.    .      -        (   :   .  -50  615.        ,          ,     ).          . ,   ,   .    .  - .        .    .       .  CW  SSB         ()  .   -34 (    ,   ),    ,   DX .      .   ? (        ,  ).   ?   ,  , .

----------


## V.L.

Alex  Vlad,   .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Gene

43 -    -   .       -  -      .   -        ,    .     .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

, ,   ( )   .  .  (-  )     (   ).    .    .     (  ). , , 0,3 - 0,4.         (   ,      ,    ). -  ,     (         ).    ,    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

Gene :
*    140  43 -      .* 
. 
     .
    -43  / -140     - -50   ,   ? 
           .
    -140  "  ",         ,       10 .

----------

ux6ir

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ,  ,  , -, !   -   ,  ,!  ,   ,   ,   !  -,     ,  ,   - .   ,   ! ,( , !)   !


   .     - -       . ,    ,     -   .   -  ,  "  ".   ,           .    - .     - .       "".            , ,      ?       .       - "   ,   ". ,    .    -  .
  73,

----------


## V.L.

,  -    "".    -43  .        "  ",         .   ,     .
     -   Alex Goncharov:       ?,    ,  . .

----------


## Sloper

,      ,      .    ,      ...    ,  ,    ,     .  :  :     ...  8O     :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## Alex Goncharov

RA4FRI
   .     , ,   ,         (, ,  ,  , ..  ""     .      ).      .        .   ,       "" - -  .  -    "",       (  )   -74 (   4- -43   13,56      ),       ,                -43/34/34-1   (     25-30 ).

----------


## Sloper

,    ...       , .         .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

,  ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

43      2  5.     ,   -29,    .       .   .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 43      2  5.     ,   -29,    .       .   .


 ...    ?
  , -43           ?

----------


## Alex Goncharov

?  .  ,       (    ).       .    .       .    .       .  ,       (  )  .     .
   .   .   .    .        (   ).       .      -2 .    .      .    ,        ,    ,    .    -74   .    ,      .  74-   100   . 
  "" ,           ,       .    ,   (  -)      .    , ,  ,      Google  Yandex ( RU4HG).   -   ,  ,    .  12         ( )    .   12       ,      ,     ,  ,  .      .       .         ,              .    . ,    .      .      .        .                   .

----------



----------


## ew1mm Gary

SSB-       ""  "1".

----------


## VE7FDZ

PA GU-43B built 1980

----------


## Alex Goncharov

UA4RZ. . ,     ,   -  (     ,           .    (  -    )      , ..     ,   ,    ).        .        .  ,      : .   , -  .   ,        (   , ,       ).     ,     ,            . ,  ... ,  , ,    .    ,     .             -20.          ,    .     , , ,    43   ( 1965 ).   .  ,    -   .    , ,   (   - ),   ,  ,      -    (      ,  ,  ,     ,          DX  ,  -     ). 

Quote. "    .   - -    .  , -       .    ..." 

- , ,  , - .  ,  ( ),   .    ,  ,     ,   .   ,  ,     ,   .     (),     ,       ? -    .   .      ,         (). -,    .  ,   .       . ,   , "    ".

----------


## Alex Goncharov

,  ,     .    ,   ,   , .      .      - ,  ,       ?       .      -    (     ),       ,          .       .

----------


## Gene

> . -   --  -43      
>  -plii-is , .


     -    . ,     .  .       -    .              .        .      -            43 - ,    84   3 -   - ,                 800    !!        .     50        60 .     84   .   -          .     UA6CL   ,      -   .      73 - , ,  8-  ,     6 . 
   160 -    VK9DWX  1826.5 - (18.26z nw),    ,   CFM   .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

RV6LBO 
       ? -      ?   -  ?        .

----------

CALCULATION OF MAXIMUM  TUBE PARAMETERS 
FOR CATHODE DRIVEN AMPLIFIER
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____ 
RF LINEAR AMPLIFIER USING GU-84B TETRODE
by "RF Amplifier Developer 2001" Version 1.5
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
Plate supply voltage DC (V):................  ................2600
Screen supply voltage (V):................  ..................40  0
Single-tone plate current (A):................  ..............1.8
Zero-signal plate current (A):................  ..............0.1

____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
Anode current conduction angle,(deg):........  ...............94.97
Anode current, pk.,(A):............  ....................  .....5.391
Anode current of the first harmonic, pk.,(A):............  ...2.754
Amplification of the valve under minimal residual voltege:..13.478
AC voltage factor of the valve anode:..............  .........0.846
Amplitude of RF AC voltage generated
on the valve anode,(V):..........  ....................  .......2199.6
Minimum residual voltage of the valve anode,(V):..........  ..400.4
Peak voltage of the anode, max.,(V):...........  .............4799.6
Maximum produced CW power on the valve anode,(W):..........  .3028.8
Maximum produced SSB peak power on the valve anode,(W):.....4633.  9
Maximum produced SSB PEP power on the valve anode,(W):......6057  .7
Factor for SSB signal, under peak-factor,(p=4):.......  ......0.35
Average produced power of the valve anode
for SSB signal,(W):.........  ....................  ............371.028
Maximum input power to the valve anode,(W):..........  .......4680
Maximum efficiency of the valve:..............  ..............0.647
Average efficiency of the valve for SSB signal:.............  0.219
Average input power to the valve anode,(W):..........  .......1694.192
Valve anode dissipation, max.,(W):...........  ...............1651.  2
Average valve anode dissipation,(W):....  ....................  1323.2
Anode dissipation under zero-signal plate current,(W):......26  0
Virtual resistance of the valve anode circuit,(ohm):......  ..799
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
PARAMETERS FOR THE 2 HARMONIC
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
Anode current of the 2 harmonic, pk.,(A):............  .......1.041
Maximum produced power for 2 harmonic,(W):.......  ...........1144.892
Virtual anode resistance for 2 harmonic,(ohm):.....  .........2113
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
PARAMETERS FOR THE 3 HARMONIC
____________________  ____________________  ____________________  _____
Anode current of the 3 harmonic, pk.,(A):............  .......0.135
Maximum produced power for 3 harmonic,(W):.......  ...........148.473
Virtual anode resistance for 3 harmonic,(ohm):.....  .........16293

----------


## Alex Goncharov

RW9FM
 .  ?  ,  .       ?

----------


## Gene

> CALCULATION OF MAXIMUM  TUBE PARAMETERS


,  ,  .  ,  100   .
,     ,    .     400        .           .      .            .   ,      ?     ?         :Embarassed:

----------


## Set-up

,  , -

----------


## UR3IQO

.       4CX800A ( -74,    ).    -     ,    ,    ,     . ** ,  ,           4CX800A  ...

      4CX800A (  4    ,        -84 ...)

----------


## Gene

,   . Ը,    ,   !!!      14 
    FOC!
    (   ) .  ,  .  84 ,      -  .    ,  !  43  -   ,   ,    ... ,  . 
   ,    . ,    .    ? . 
       .     .           ,    - . 
,     (      ) -  .    ,      ,   ...      ???

----------


## Gene

,DF3NP
     84     . ,     450        SSB.   .      - 2400 - 2700 ()  , U .    43 c   50 c  , U .     ,         - -82?  200  800. ,     .       , . 
     ,         ,      50         ,  ,      ,   ,    .  , -   . -           50 ????

----------


## Gene

43.     .   ,   ,    .
,    .    .   DX,    !...

----------


## Alex2

!      43  ?

----------


## CHACK

> !      43  ?


  ?   -... :Wink:

----------

18650

----------


## CHACK

> ?


...   30 USD.      -43  -78     .

----------


## U1DKR

. 
    43        .   20    ,   40-80 .       -.  ,             .
        ( )    .    ?
  ,   74   -     43 ?
      (   )    ,          , ..         ?

----------


## U1DKR

, ,  ..
     -   ...          ?,    350 .

----------


## rw0ab

.   -140  -34.    2500,  350.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua3rbj

,       .

----------

U1DKR

----------


## 4L1FL

-140.      2   -1. 2900 .   8  220, 450.    .   2900    .    700  300-400 .          Electronic Concept INC. UP2-16884J  115  2400. ,    2900?     ,    .    ?  , 7550100

----------


## UY3IG

(    )   . 47  4000.        .        .        .
75-49  .

----------


## UY3IG

!

----------


## RV3MP

.
     (3 1).   .  .
       .  SMD     1010.
 ,    . 
         .
 
  (10  220450 ) 22 -  .
 .
     .    .
 ...       ...   .  ,   !
 ,   ... " ".
   .
  -   . * - !*

----------


## RV3MP

,   .
      .  !
,      ...   +/-.
,           1,     (). :::: 
    ! ** .  -     .
,  ,       ,   .
   ( ),         -  .

----------


## Amw

> ,           1,     ().
>     !    .  -     .


        .      ,   ,      ,     .

----------

RV3MP

----------


## RV3MP

> .      ,   ,      ,     .


 .    .
  -   ,  5   .
  ,   Tiny13 .

----------


## RV3MP

.

----------


## 240

.   10 636. 
    600 ,    2 .  10     .
     ,   .
            .
  2     20 ,         .
   20        49,    27 .
            2,5 .
      .      . .     2,5 .
  , -     .
        ,    20    .

----------

ra9dm

----------


## 240

.            . ,      600 , ,       ,    .
        ... :Razz:

----------

ra9dm

----------

CHACK, ra9dm

----------


## CHACK

> -140,


   !   ..... :Smile:

----------


## UB3RBU

> 3380,


    3220.       .    10-12   .

----------

